# Kendall GT1 5w40 Full Synthetic



## Scum Frog (May 30, 2011)

What is the VW/Audi crowds thoughts on Kendall GT1 5w40 Full Synthetic.

It looks to be a good oil. It has a HT/HS of 3.7 and a TBN of 9.2.
OEM specifications:

* BMW Longlife-01 Oil
* Mercedes-Benz Sheet 229.5
* Porsche A40 (excludes Cayenne V6 for extended drain & Cayenne diesel)
* VW 505.00, 502.00

With A40 and 229.5 approvals you can be sure it performs well.

On paper it looks good and has all the right certs - BMW, MB, Porche, VW

Any reason not to use this oil?
Any real world experience or UOA out there?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

I ran it for 2 cycles of 3k miles. Did not burn a drop for 1500 miles, then burned half a quart over the last 1500. never had any complaints, didnt have any cold start issues, made the motor run nice and quiet.

go on Bobistheoilguy.com or whatever and look it up. some people love it, others have reservations.

if i have the option of Rotella T6 or Kendall, Ill take whichever is cheaper at that time.


----------



## Scum Frog (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I may give this a go in my Jetta 2.0T.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Conoco makes great oils. Low NOWACK volatility (or a decent flashpoint) is best for DI engines. GT-1 is likely pretty good.


----------



## Scum Frog (May 30, 2011)

Apexxx said:


> Conoco makes great oils. Low NOWACK volatility (or a decent flashpoint) is best for DI engines. GT-1 is likely pretty good.


My thinking exactly!


----------

